# 3state 3mountain



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone rode this event? I just signed up and was wondering what I was in for.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I've ridden it, as a number of other forum members here have done.

Here's a thread from last year.

Anyone know if there are any notable changes this year?


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## mhk (Feb 26, 2006)

*2008 Challenge*

Despite the inclement weather, it was a very well organized/supported ride with some great scenery. The ice cold Miller and Coors at the finish didn't hurt either.

I noticed the website http://www.chattbike.com/events/3_state/3stchlng.htm has posted "results" in past years; are they going to do that again this year? If so, does anyone know how long it typically takes to post them? I ask because I'm trying to track down a fellow rider whose surname escapes me. 

Thanks


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm sure Daisy will post the results but it could take a while. The pizza wasn't bad either. I might try the metric next yr. instead of driving a SAG vehicle.

Bill


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I've posted a ride report here.


----------



## greg44 (Feb 15, 2008)

Velo Vol,
That's a great ride report. The guy that wrecked was in our group. He's ok, but took a bad spill in that curve. Lost control and hit a stop sign which knocked his seat off, leaving the seat rails hooked to the post. During the flipping to a stop the exposed seat rails stuck into his calf. I was at Finley when my friend that he was riding with called me to come and pick him up. I must have arrived from Finley in my truck about the same time you did. When I got there they were loading him in the ambulance. He still had the seat rails stuck in his calf, emt's cut the post off and he went to the hospital with it still in his calf. Luckily it just did tissue damage and after a couple days in erlanger he was released. It was a terrible looking wound. Matter of fact the picture you posted crossing the narrow bridge over Nickajack has him in it. I'm the first rider you see and he is the one in front of me wearing the clear rain jacket. Good job on pictures and report. That was my first 3/3 and will not be my last. It was awesome.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I let the 80% chance of rain scare me out of going :cryin: . Maybe next year!!! Thanks for the nice write up and pictures of what I missed.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update, greg44. I'm glad to hear it was "only" a tissue injury and nothing more permanent.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Ride results are now posted on the CBC website.
http://www.chattbike.com/events/3_state/2008/results2008.htm

Bill


----------

